# Verkaufe Splinter Cell Blacklist (PC)



## scumpy (19. Oktober 2013)

Hallo,

habe folgenden nVidia Gutschein zu verkaufen:
*
Splinter Cell Blacklist für PC
25,- Euro*

Der Gutscheincode wird bei nVidia einglöst, daraufhin erhält man den orig. Gamekey, den man über das UPlay Konto aktivieren kann.

*Gutschein ist bereits verkauft.*


----------



## scumpy (25. Oktober 2013)

Natürlich sind auch angemessene Preisvorschläge per PN möglich.


----------



## Kreon (27. Oktober 2013)

Hi, biete mal 12 Euro (der Ebaypreis liegt bei 13 Euro) für die Downloadversion. Grüße


----------

